# got some new spoons for cheap !



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

the picture is above !


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice spoons what did you give for them


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you know what to do with that type of Spoon?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i paid 5 bucks and they were shipped to my door in 2 days free shipping ...and yes i know what to do with those spoons ....catch fish duh !


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jshbuckeye said:


> Do you know what to do with that type of Spoon?


Hello JSH,
Please tell me?
I'll NEVER say Duh! I've got too much to learn.

I've lost sooo many spoons in this &^&%$# River! I now go to every garage sale I can,,, I buy up all the S Steel table/ teaspoons. Cut off the handles, drill 'em out, add trebbles & a little sticker tape to one side & good swivels. 
They really buff up bright!
I caught a cuple whites & small wipers with them,,, 
same as everyone esle fishing with store bought.
Some swim GREAT, some not so good.
Oh ya, those handles work good for verticle jigging. 
I can catch a rock with them, just as WELL!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Them sure are purdy! Looks like some eye catchers to me


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well you can do just about anything with these spoons . you can troll them or cast them even them .. i plan on trolling and jigging them tipped with a minnow.


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

Where did you get those from, i am very interested in getting some. Let us know if you are willing to pass the info on! Loook SWEET!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Spoons dont work. And they dont cast very far either.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Travis, LOL you need to learn how to catch a fish on the lures you have now,before you go an spend money on more

Good luck with the new spoons, Ive always thought they would be a good late summer,early fall bait when theres millions of shad everywere.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

They look great for ice fishing, was that 5$ for all or apiece?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

craig said:


> They look great for ice fishing, was that 5$ for all or apiece?


He said he got new spoons for cheap so I going to say he got all them for $5 and not 1 spoon for $5 since that would not be cheap.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

I figured that, but that many spoons shipped to your house for for 5$ and free shipping sounds to good, I want some for the ice were waiting on.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

now if i gave away my secret of where im getting them i wouldnt be getting them so cheap lol ...but i guess ill tell you all ..lol i actually just got another set of 5 shipped to my door for 0.90 cents lol ...http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-SPOON-Bass-Fishing-lure-fish-tackle-bait-trout-walleye-pike-minnow-hooks-spin-/280810969736?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4161a35a88

this guy has a bunch posted on there..but you can only buy a set of 5 every 10 days so its nice to have 2 ebay accounts lol so you can get 10 every 10 days lol ...and just a bit of advice if you going to buy a set post on here the set you are so your not bidding against another memeber seems there are plenty to go around though .


also bobby you seen today what my new lures can do  6lb cat on a jerk bait oh yeah baby ! nice catch and release to ...I'm that good


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks yak-on, I just want one order of them, like Puterdude said, they look like some eye catchers, hopefully will get a couple of weeks of ice fishing with them, but they look good for vert. fishing on a boat as well for the price.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well i was just in galena (alum ) today with them i could have sold you some lol.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i used them today and they got really nice action and you can work them really slow and keep good action . was upset that one of my new stick baits kinda sucked but it got me a nice 6lb cat though lol


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

My spoon of choice this year will be a hammered nickel dardevlet in the discontinued 3/5 oz size(current dardevlets are 3/4 oz which is too heavy for the local flows on most days). Need to step it up (weed out the dinks)from my old standard 2/5 oz imp(which did get me a 33" channel). This midwinter spoon thread has me pumped up! !$!$!$


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i can give you one of these to try and see what you think just let me know but for the price i would try to just get yourself a set . ...you cant beat .90cents and free shipping


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

yak-on said:


> i used them today and they got really nice action and you can work them really slow and keep good action . was upset that one of my new stick baits kinda sucked but it got me a nice 6lb cat though lol


got me??? LOL you mean snagged???? LOL that crank didnt even wabble just kind of circled in.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

yak-on said:


> i can give you one of these to try and see what you think just let me know but for the price i would try to just get yourself a set . ...you cant beat .90cents and free shipping


THANKS yak-on!
I got mine! but they cost me $.93!??? lol


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

those spoons are MYNE!!! NO ONE ELSE!!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

oh please ill be getting a bunch more here soon just got to wait my 10 days lol

and what do you mean snagged i caught him fair and square its not my fault he made a pass at my lure and missed it and got 2 sets of treble hooks to the back  dont worry i took them out and got him back in the water to swim another day.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

just remember what i said about posting which ones you are buying so your not bidding against another member he has ones posted only hour apart from each other ..


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

dang, looks like i am at a close competition with someone else on the other spoons, and i will be at school when the bidding closes. it'll be lunch by tho, hope the school connection lets you on to ebay.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

yak-on said:


> oh please ill be getting a bunch more here soon just got to wait my 10 days lol
> 
> and what do you mean snagged i caught him fair and square its not my fault he made a pass at my lure and missed it and got 2 sets of treble hooks to the back  dont worry i took them out and got him back in the water to swim another day.


Made a pass at ur lure? Ha that thing looked sad(but big!)! LOL an i dont think anything will swipe at that lure the way it worked in the water! 

You gettin out this weekend? would like to hit the flow ur way? U down?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

dude i am always down to get a line wet !


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

as luck would have it, the school connection let on to ebay to watch the next offer. i bid 5.00 and won for 3.25. thanks for posting.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

$.79 is this a new record?


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Just got my 2nd set......... $.79 lol!!!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i think they start at that price lol ...i got 1 for .80 but u still got me beat ..lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some of the spoons I make from metal tubing and lead. It kinda took legs after I started catching fish with them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very impressive spoons you make! Did you make the blade baits also?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Very impressive spoons you make! Did you make the blade baits also?


Yes I make these one piece blades out of the same metal tubing as the spoons. I also designed these spin-blades at the end of last year and only got to try them a couple times so far. They caught some small eyes and crappie last Nov.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well i would like to try some out sometime if u want we can have the team try them out for ya


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

All eyes, Nice! look like definate fish catchers! Does the spinner hamper the thump of the blades any? Very curouse looking bait!


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

just got 5, im hoping to catch a few walleyes jigging these


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> All eyes, Nice! look like definate fish catchers! Does the spinner hamper the thump of the blades any? Very curouse looking bait!


Thanks! My first thought was that the blade would kill the vibration but to my suprize it doesn't at all. They thump just like a Vib-e if not a bit more. Probably because the blade is close to the same weight/drag as what a treble hook would be on the back. The difference is more in the drop than the lift. They def. have a swimming action as they fall. The ones in the bottom middle row where the blade is on bottom vibrate the best. I caught fish with them slooow trolling with a fast lift/fall about 15 ft. behind the boat. Haven't really tried them vertically other than in my test tank. Spring time will change all that. Here is a top and bottom view


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well let us know how they do and if u r gonna ever release some to the public i will buy some off of you .


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

yak-on said:


> well i would like to try some out sometime if u want we can have the team try them out for ya


Actually I wouldn't mind getting some in the hands of guys who really know their stuff using blades. My time on the water is much too limited these days and I'm dying to know how well they perform. 
It would def. have to be someone very blade savy who's willing to spend the time using them but yes, I would love the feedback.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well let us know i myself use them a good bit stratosfishandski throws blades a ton!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Sent you a pm Yak.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some wider profile spoons I made. You can see the difference from my standard jigging spoons. These are polished copper.
Also a couple different styles of rattle spoons I make with s.s. bearings.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great looking spoons All Eyes.
I too would be interested in getting my hands on some of these. If we would ever get any dang hard water I bet they would work great vertically as well.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

They remind me of Little Georges. Which I can not seem to find anymore.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

MDBuckeye said:


> Great looking spoons All Eyes.
> I too would be interested in getting my hands on some of these. If we would ever get any dang hard water I bet they would work great vertically as well.


Thanks for the kind words everyone! I keep meaning to pick up some smaller guage tubing and make up some tiny rattle spoons for ice. Just haven't got around to it. The way this winter is going though, it can wait a while longer.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dovans said:


> They remind me of Little Georges. Which I can not seem to find anymore.


Love the Little Georges and still have a dozen or so vintage ones that I never use anymore. The only thing I don't like about them are the hooks which have to be cut off if you want to replace them. (no split ring) I hate them large guage stainless hooks.
Before I started making the spin blades, I powdercoated a few Georges and swapped the hooks out. Haven't used them yet.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

all eyes thanks for the answer. That is totaly sweet that they swim on the fall! i have always thought to myself when fishing a blade bait is ''i bet these baits would catch more fish if the fall looked more natural".. Not that blade baits dont catch a alot of fish.

I am probaly the wrong person to test them out for you as i only use blade baits consistantly in the spring and just started last spring useing them. Ive always been a twister, jerkbait guy for the eyes around here.. but in saying that there is about a 3-4 wk period of time in april to may were i will use blades everytrip out. LOL so i would be more then happy to let you know how they work for me in that time period . 

But again feel theres alot better blade fishermen on this site that could really help you no how they work and any fine tuneing you might want to do.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Saugeyefisher! I myself will use blades from March till May and jigging spoons year round. That's of course when I'm not throwing jigs or crankbaits. It's always a good idea to have plenty of all the above and I def. got the spoon/blade thing handled. 
The picture of the boxes is only part of the ones I've made. It's taken me a few years but I've stockpiled a ton of them. 
I'm pretty sure my friends are planning an intervention.


----------

